
Do Apple's app reviewers review applications really serious? - foxmoby
They rejected my app with the following reason:<p>---
Guideline 2.3.7 - Performance - Accurate Metadata
Specifically, the following words in your app name or subtitle are considered keywords or descriptors:
A simple editor and can convert content to a image.
---<p>I changed the subtitle to `A simple editor`, and I submitted again, and they rejected again with the same reason.<p>---
Guideline 2.3.7 - Performance - Accurate Metadata
Specifically, the following words in your app name or subtitle are considered keywords or descriptors:
A simple editor and can convert content to a image.
---<p>But I changed the subtitle, they still give me the old reason, do they review the app really? I feel they are so perfunctory, I asked them why they still reject with the same reason, because I had changed the subtitle, and then they give me another rejected reason<p>---
Guideline 2.3.7 - Performance - Accurate Metadata
Specifically, the following words in your app name or subtitle are considered keywords or descriptors:
A simple editor.
---<p>Are they kidding?
======
urda
> 2.3.7 Choose a unique app name, assign keywords that accurately describe
> your app, and don’t try to pack any of your metadata with trademarked terms,
> popular app names, or other irrelevant phrases just to game the system. App
> names must be limited to 30 characters and should not include prices, terms,
> or descriptions that are not the name of the app. App subtitles are a great
> way to provide additional context for your app; they must follow our
> standard metadata rules and should not include inappropriate content,
> reference other apps, or make unverifiable product claims. Apple may modify
> inappropriate keywords at any time.

\- "A simple editor and can convert content to a image."

\- "A simple editor and can convert content to a image."

\- "A simple editor."

All fail the guideline. I could barely even figure out your app name from the
post, how would a reviewer? How would a customer?

Your app appears rejected correctly.

~~~
foxmoby
I don't know what's your point, and I think they are so perfunctory. I can
accept the reason they rejected my app, but I don't like their work attitude.
I sure of that they didn't review my app, and rejected habitually, because I
have update that infos, but they still rejected me with old reason, that's so
perfunctory, that makes me think they are sucks.

------
justsorneguy
Well, name it something else, then, like "Fred" or "Editronulator", and save
the rest for the description...

~~~
foxmoby
I removed the subtitle, and it's online now. I really think apple app review
sucks.

------
kp1
[http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-why-it-really-sucks-
to-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/heres-why-it-really-sucks-to-be-an-app-
reviewer-for-apple-2012-7)

Someone with a chip on their shoulder?

~~~
foxmoby
Maybe I will write an article like this.

